# It's Oyster Night Y'all!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey forum, it's your favorite day of the week...Oyster Night!!! BUT more importantly Kirstin has returned from her trek across the Atlantic and is ready to see all of your faces! Hope you're all ready to come out, drink some beer, eat some oysters and get warm under those wonderful heaters! See you tonight!
Kirstin, Kyra, Logan and Mike


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't drink but sounds like a great time eating Oysters, love them! I'll have to try it out when I get back in town.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll definitely be there this week, it'll be my first time so not sure what to expect...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

wackydaddy said:


> I'll definitely be there this week, it'll be my first time so not sure what to expect...


*I will tell you what to expect. 

You arrive at the Hilton (Winter Location) on Pensacola Beach. Park in the garage, walk in the front door, hang a left at H2O, up the incline to the elevators, take a right towards the conference rooms, the door at the end of the hall takes you out back to Lattitudes Tiki Hut. Belly up and tell the awesome tenders you are a PFF newby. Eat all the sters you want. And have fun!!!

They start shucking about 3:30 to 4 pm, till they are gone, or the attendees are. About 8 pm.*


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> *I will tell you what to expect.
> 
> You arrive at the Hilton (Winter Location) on Pensacola Beach. Park in the garage, walk in the front door, hang a left at H2O, up the incline to the elevators, take a right towards the conference rooms, the door at the end of the hall takes you out back to Lattitudes Tiki Hut. *


Where's the restroom? 

Thanks, that helps. I probably would have been walking around aimlessly but I have BT to thank for saving me that agony as my mouth is salivating for oysters!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

wackydaddy said:


> Where's the restroom? !


*Ask:

Kirstin or Kyra, or Shuckin' Baby Logan
*


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

It was a joke  

But really, do they do the oyster thing every Wednesday regardless of weather? I've seen posts in the past about how they didn't do oysters but all the PFF guys/gals created their own get together and all (not sure if that was due to weather or low turnout)...Gonna be low 40's tomorrow evening.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

wackydaddy said:


> But really, do they do the oyster thing every Wednesday regardless of weather? I've seen posts in the past about how they didn't do oysters but all the PFF guys/gals created their own get together and all (not sure if that was due to weather or low turnout)...Gonna be low 40's tomorrow evening.


*Watch here, but I have heard they will be doing it tonight, they put out heaters. If it is canceled, it is posted, most of the time.*

*But yes, very Wed, unless it is storming. This is the conclusion of the 4th year doing so.*

*Headed into the 5th year, WOW! Time flies when your shuckin and suckin.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The Humpday Hottie's should be posting about lunch time.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Wednesday Night FREE Oysters is canceled tonight. Per Mike: To Damn Cold!!!*


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks BT!


----------



## Matdfhew (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll have to try it out when I get back in town.


----------

